# Oh no...



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Just saw the new show "Wardens" on The Outdoor Channel. Seems as though our C/O's and MDNR have pimped the entire Northwest area, showing/mentioning the Betsie/Platte to the entire Country.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Great, as if we don't have enough people fishing as it is. Well, what cha gonna do?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I just spoke to the ex PR man with the MDNR, he said the State PAYS a rediculous fee to sponsor that show. How's that for Do Nothing Right...


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Makes perfect sense to advertise for outdoor adventures to bring people into a state that won't rent you a room or let you eat indoors


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Ronnie D said:


> Makes perfect sense to advertise for outdoor adventures to bring people into a state that won't rent you a room or let you eat indoors


 so that must mean, were getting the experienced visitors, ya know, the kind that can pitch a tent, **** in the woods, n eat beans,,,,,, oh no


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

They filmed me on the big man a few years ago. Not sure if it aired but wasn't overly happy as they came up to me and a buddy because we had cought 3...on Bob's in first 10 15 min. And were much more thorough id guess because of camera's rolling. Ran our id's even. Which ended up taking over 30 min. 10 other guys around licenses only checked. I was not overly happy. And all the d1ck of the group of 3 co's kept saying is why are you mad if your not hiding anything. Well. You just told me I can't fish until your done. Why the fk do ya think lol


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Yup sounds about right with a Michigan Co....Your guilty till proven innocent...


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

cruzer said:


> Yup sounds about right with a Michigan Co....Your guilty till proven innocent...



Every time I've encountered a conservation officer while fishing they have been nothing but friendly.

Most times I was never even asked to produce a fishing license or ID.

They are out there to do their job. Don't violate any laws and you'll have nothing to worry about IMO.

If you go out and bend rules or knowingly violate fish and game laws don't blame a CO for enforcing the law.

YMMV.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Same here Puny, seen em a few times and only been licensed checked once when I was hauling a fish out. Also reached out to some with questions about the NE Steelhead fishery, and they were generally quick to respond and helpful.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

PunyTrout said:


> Every time I've encountered a conservation officer while fishing they have been nothing but friendly.
> 
> Most times I was never even asked to produce a fishing license or ID.
> 
> ...


This situation i just told 1 of 3 was on a camera power trip from hell seemed like. One even said dont mind him when he walked away lol. Then the other was very quiet. I've had both good and bad encounters with co's. Get that in any profession.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

COs have always been more of a help than a hindrance for me in the swamp or stream.

If I have had a question regarding how they apply or interpret a regulation they've always been helpful and have listened to my feedback in return.

Maybe one day I'll meet a bad apple but it has not happened to me yet thankfully.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

There is nothing to worry about if you aren't breaking the law. Most of them are very polite. I have been warned a couple of times when I should have been ticketed so I can't complain.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

All positives from any CO’s I’ve ran into or even been stopped by. I firmly remember one CO that watched me drop in and pull my boat right out because I couldn’t get it started. Apparently he was good with motors and had my mine started in 15 minutes. My son and I were thankful! Nothing new, that area has already been pimped for years. Facebook, you tube and every other form of information that’s been exchanged.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Been checked by the DNR 3 times that I can think of. In fact the one time my wife and I were fishing Tippy backwaters and she caught a smallish walleye and not knowing the DNR was sitting in their boat watching us. They came right over once I landed the fish it was real close to legal. They checked our licenses after the measured the fish for me to let me know it was legal, we had a pretty good laugh about that. The other two times I was fishing the Ausable, this female CO comes up and checks my license, no problem, the very next day here she comes again to check my license. Laughed about that too, she was pretty hot though if I remember right.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> I just spoke to the ex PR man with the MDNR, he said the State PAYS a rediculous fee to sponsor that show. How's that for Do Nothing Right...



One has to wonder if the DNR spent the money because they figure more people watch TV then are likely to actually read the rule book to know the laws. Maybe TV shows will reach the ears of your average backwoods dirtbag rather than relying on people actually buying licenses and staying up to date on spawning closures, hook size regulations and other minutiae. 

If it helps to cut down on littering and dumping trash along the river then I'm all for the investment in spreading the word.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I only run into COs when I’m working, or in town.

Next thing you know that darn TV is gonna tell everyone there is a Walleye run on the Maumee River. Don’t tell anybody.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

B.Jarvinen said:


> ...
> 
> Next thing you know that darn TV is gonna tell everyone there is a Walleye run on the Maumee River. Don’t tell anybody.




Where does a fella find a spot to access that river? I'm not looking fer anyone's honey hole but I know a kid with cancer that I was hoping to take fishing and...


*not serious. This has been a standard hustle we have seen in the past...


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Well i just went to the wardens website and at least the betsie looked like a **** show so maybe it will deter some.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Neoprene waders with no shirt underneath doesn't seem like a comfortable outfit to fish in


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Lol the hillbilly badass look


----------

